# Bass Fishing Log



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey i was wondering if anyone knows where to get a good fishing log to start. I want to start recording information but i didnt know if they make books to put the info in or if you have to set up your own log. Thanks


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Contact Spfldbassguy!
He keeps the most detailed log I have ever heard of and has been doing it for several years!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

A long time ago there was a thread where plenty of members had created their own and had shown examples. I'm sure there will be a few that post some examples for ya. I'll see if I can't find that thread as well.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I believe that there are some apps available for iPhone and Android as well.

Sent from my htc Evo


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Data I keep:

Date
Location
TOD
Hi Temp
Lo Temp
Skies (cloudy/sunny...etc)
Barometer
Wind
Water clarity/Temp
Moon Phase
# of fish
Total weight
Biggest fish
Smallest fish
Lure type and Color
Notes (all on wood...that type stuff)

I just put it in Excel


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Data I keep:
> 
> Date
> Location
> ...


I think I know your long lost Brother...his name is Spfldbassguy!
And my wife calls me ANAL!LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> I think I know your long lost Brother...his name is Spfldbassguy!
> And my wife calls me ANAL!LOL


Hahahaha! The best part about Excel is that you can put each year in a different tab and then run an analysis on certain results.

For instance, you can list all of the times you caught a #5 or bigger fish and then look at where and under what conditions. Or you can look at when you caught more than 10 fish...very handy.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> Hahahaha! The best part about Excel is that you can put each year in a different tab and then run an analysis on certain results.
> 
> For instance, you can list all of the times you caught a #5 or bigger fish and then look at where and under what conditions. Or you can look at when you caught more than 10 fish...very handy.


I need to get with it already and put mine on my laptop. Still using a ink pen and spiral notebook for mine. See he (Intimidator) just giggled and laughed at me when I was saying this time of the year is when I relax, reorganize, restock, and research. With the research primarily going back and reading my log. Helps me rethink that day actually if I put enough in the log ( do get lazy once every 50 trips and don't record details concerning the weather), I can go back a few years and see if there's a pattern, trend, clear example of what I did on certain days. There's a method to my madness. LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> I think I know your long lost Brother...his name is Spfldbassguy!
> And my wife calls me ANAL!LOL


Man that's cold  and I thought you was my friend. See I'm doing this log now so that by the time I hit the age your currently are I'll be able to remember stuff.LOL


----------

